# Background "Twinkling" LED Lights for Stained Glass Joker



## CLHC (Jun 3, 2016)

Greetings!

Hope this is in the right sub-forum here. A fellow co-worker is asking for some help in what how where to "twinkling" or sparkling lights in the background for this Stained Glass Art she made:







She was wondering if there's a way to make the lights turn on with some sensor? Any ideas, suggestions? :wave:


----------



## Speedfreakz (Jun 4, 2016)

I would look at neopixels from Adafruit or maybe that is overkill for the application. I have played with some and think they are neat


----------



## CLHC (Jun 4, 2016)

Speedfreakz said:


> I would look at neopixels from Adafruit or maybe that is overkill for the application. I have played with some and think they are neat


Now how cool is that site. I'll pass the information along. Thank you!


----------

